# tendre/suspendre le linge



## Chimène

Bonsoir tout le monde,
Je voudrais vous poser une petite question à vous francophones: qu'est-ce que vous diriez volontiers?

-tendre le linge
-suspendre le linge

J'ai lancé une petite recherche sur internet et j'ai trouvé 295 résultats pour tendre et 865 pour suspendre, mais...
Savez-vous s'il y a des différences régionales ou autres dans ces emplois??
Merci beaucoup de vos réponses!!
Ch.


----------



## Nathalie1963

Chez nous (à Paris 7ème arrondissement...), nous disons _étendre le linge_.


----------



## Chimène

Merci beaucoup Nathalie!! 
Je viens de regarder sur google et c'est de loin l'option la plus répandue... (Reste encore à savoir s'il y a en d'autres... ;-) )


----------



## Nathalie1963

Effectivement, je serais curieuse de savoir si d'autres francophones utilisent autre chose ...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



Nathalie1963 said:


> Chez nous (à Paris 7ème arrondissement...), nous disons _étendre le linge_.


Idem à Marseille.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

"étendre" est le plus courant, mais j'entends aussi "suspendre".

Edit: trouvé dans le Trésor à l'entrée "suspendre" : _suspendre du linge (aux fenêtres, sur une corde/un fil)_


----------



## Maître Capello

Même chose en Suisse : _étendre_ mais parfois aussi _suspendre_…


----------



## itka

Oui, mais pour moi,_ suspendre_, ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose.
Je crois bien que partout en France, on _*étend*_ le linge pour le faire sécher après lavage, ce qui signifie, non seulement qu'on le suspend, mais encore en le disposant de la façon la plus large, pour qu'il sèche bien.

On _*suspend*_ quelque chose dans un autre but : un drapeau à la fenêtre par exemple, pour la coupe de foot. Il n'est pas nécessaire qu'il soit étendu, bien étiré, il suffit qu'il soit là. On peut suspendre des vêtements dans l'armoire pour les ranger : ils peuvent être un peu serrés, un peu repliés les uns sur les autres, l'essentiel est qu'ils soient dans l'armoire et non sur les chaises.


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> On _*suspend*_ quelque chose dans un autre but : un drapeau à la fenêtre par exemple, pour la coupe de foot. Il n'est pas nécessaire qu'il soit étendu, bien étiré, il suffit qu'il soit là.



Mais pour les chaussettes, _suspendre_ se justifie pleinement, je trouve…


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> [...] en France, on _*étend*_ le linge pour le faire sécher après lavage [...]


 sur un _étendoir_, d'ailleurs...  (ou un fil à _étendre _le linge)

D'accord avec les chaussettes de l'archiduc Capello.


----------



## Maître Capello

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> sur un _étendoir_, d'ailleurs...  (ou un fil à _étendre _le linge)


ou un _étendage_…


----------



## itka

Moi, j'étendais jusqu'aux chaussettes ! Et pas sur un _étendage _(suissisme, probablement ) mais sur un étendoir bien de chez nous !
Maintenant, j'ai un sèche-linge...


----------



## Chimène

Merci beaucoup pour toutes vos réponses!! Désormais j'étendrai bien mon linge... (y compris les chaussettes)!! 
Bonne soirée,
Ch.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> [...] Et pas sur un _étendage _(suissisme, probablement ) mais sur un étendoir bien de chez nous ! [...]


Ah ben non !  Aucune goutte de sang helvète chez moi et je peux le dire aussi pourtant, étendage...


----------



## itka

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Ah ben non !  Aucune goutte de sang helvète chez moi et je peux le dire aussi pourtant, étendage...



Bon. Nous n'avons pas le même dialecte. Vu la distance qui nous sépare, c'est compréhensible !
...mais c'est pourtant vrai que personne autour de moi ne parle "d'étendage" même si on peut comprendre, bien sûr...


----------



## Nicomon

Pour moi étendage = action d'étendre = contraire de pliage.

Pour ce qui est des machins encombrants comme on en voit sur ces photos je dirais étendoir ou séchoir à linge. 

Et pour un sèche-linge, je dis (à la québécoise) une sécheuse. Comme je dis laveuse pour lave-linge. 

À part l'étendre ou le suspendre, on peut aussi accrocher le linge sur la corde à linge (si on se sert de pinces à linge). 

Comme en condo, les cordes à linge extérieures sont interdites (pollution visuelle) et que je n'aime pas les étendoirs... ce sont les dossiers de chaises qui me servent d'étendoir/séchoir s'il fait trop chaud pour actionner la sécheuse.


----------



## Ploupinet

En Normandie, on étend le linge, mais pas sur un étendoir, nous on prend... Un tancarville ! Sûrement une référence au fameux pont 
(Et sinon, on dit aussi un "étendoir", au moins dans ma famille, mais tout de même... C'est pas pareil )


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

À ma connaissance, Tancarville * est une marque déposée du fabricant.


----------



## Ploupinet

Je ne savais pas, mais ça ne serait pas étonnant ! En tout cas, je n'ai jamais entendu parler de cette marque, tout étendoir ayant une fonction d'étendoir s'appelle comme ça chez nous !


----------



## itka

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> À ma connaissance, Tancarville * est une marque déposée du fabricant.



Oui, c'est la marque de ce modèle d'étendoir, mis sur le marché au moment de l'inauguration du pont.


----------



## Calamitintin

Et personne n'*accroche* le linge ??? C'est ce que je dis le plus naturellement. "Tiens la machine a terminé, faut aller accrocher le linge !"


----------



## janpol

est-ce que l'emploi de "étendre", qui est tellement fréquent, ne vient pas  du fait qu'on a d'abord, me semble-t-il, étendu le linge horizontalement sur l'herbe des près ?


----------



## Nicomon

Calamitintin said:


> Et personne n'*accroche* le linge ??? C'est ce que je dis le plus naturellement. "Tiens la machine a terminé, faut aller accrocher le linge !"


 Moi, je le dirais (voir post #16)



janpol said:


> est-ce que l'emploi de "étendre", qui est tellement fréquent, ne vient pas du fait qu'on a d'abord, me semble-t-il, étendu le linge horizontalement sur l'herbe des près ?


 Lu dans un forum...
... pour le linge les deux se disent, avec une nette préférence pour "étendre", ce qui est assez paradoxal lorsqu'on sait que ce linge mis à sécher sur une corde est en fait _accroché_ ! Réminiscence du passé, lorsque le linge était mis à sécher en l'étendant à plat sur l'herbe, où l'oxygène de la photosynthèse était censé le blanchir..


----------



## itka

Nicomon said:


> Réminiscence du passé, lorsque le linge était mis à sécher en l'étendant à plat sur l'herbe, où l'oxygène de la photosynthèse était censé le blanchir..



Du passé... du passé... Quand j'étais jeune,  ça se faisait couramment à la campagne. Moi-même, en colo, j'ai étendu mon linge ainsi. On n'avait pas de cordes, il n'y en avait qu'en ville, par manque de place pour _étendre_ le linge.


----------



## denis_2

Je confirme pour le Québec: ici on *étend* le linge.. et sur _la corde à linge_ (là il doit y avoir des différences) hihi!


----------



## janpol

citation de Nicomon : l'oxygène de la photosynthèse était censée blanchir le linge étendu sur les près.
Je pense que cet effet ne doit pas être illusoire car on faisait cela à une époque où l'on n'avait aucune idée de ce que pouvait bien être la photosynthèse, alors on a dû constater ce phénomène sans pouvoir l'expliquer.
J'ai le souvenir de manufactures de l'Est de la France qui vendaient (vendent encore ?) des draps garantis "blanchis sur près".


----------



## itka

> "blanchis sur près".


Tu veux dire "blanchis sur prés" 
Oui, ici aussi on disait ça, mais je crois que c'était pour une autre raison que la photosynthèse (qui est plus utile aux plantes qu'aux draps). 
Il fallait laisser le linge blanc étendu sur le pré au soleil ou par une nuit de pleine lune, celle-ci agissant, comme le soleil, en agent blanchissant.

Pour autant que je me souvienne, ce n'étaient pas de contes de bonne femme, ça marchait vraiment !


----------



## janpol

Merci, Itka ! Il me faut faire la chasse aux vilains courants d'air qui tournicotent mes accents aigus et les font aller dans le mauvais sens...


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Oui, ici aussi on disait ça, mais je crois que c'était pour une autre raison que la photosynthèse (qui est plus utile aux plantes qu'aux draps).
> Il fallait laisser le linge blanc étendu sur le pré au soleil ou par une nuit de pleine lune, celle-ci agissant, comme le soleil, en agent blanchissant.
> 
> Pour autant que je me souvienne, ce n'étaient pas de contes de bonne femme, ça marchait vraiment !


Oui, ça marche vraiment, mais pas à cause de la lune ! En fait c'est la rosée contenant du peroxyde d'hydrogène qui décolore le linge et non les rayons du soleil réfléchis par la lune, lesquels sont bien trop faibles pour faire quoi que ce soit !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



itka said:


> [...] c'était pour une autre raison que la photosynthèse (qui est plus utile aux plantes qu'aux draps).
> Il fallait laisser le linge blanc étendu sur le pré au soleil ou par une nuit de pleine lune, celle-ci agissant, comme le soleil, en agent blanchissant. [...]


Mais oui, c'est sans doute bien la photosynthèse la responsable, puisque l'oxygène rejetée par l'herbe des prés lors de sa photosynthèse (en présence de lumière) peut réagir à l'eau contenue dans les draps mouillés (de rosée du matin ou de la lessive) pour donner de l'eau oxygénée (H2O2) au pouvoir blanchissant ! Non ? 
Y'a-t-il un chimiste dans la salle ? 

Edit: mais bien sûr : y'a Capello !  Moi j'ai mis presqu'un quart d'heure à essayer de me souvenir de mes cours de chimie... !


----------



## Nanon

Karine, Capello t'a répondu !
Tout sur les "coups de lune" qui blanchissent les draps mais abîment aussi le linge foncé... ici.


----------



## itka

> La Lune exerçant un fort pouvoir sur l'imagination, d'autant plus quand elle est pleine, on en oublie de constater que la décoloration du linge la nuit a également lieu quand la Lune est nouvelle, donc absente du ciel...



Ah, voilà une remarque convaincante ! Je me demandais bien pourquoi, si la lune n'était pas dans le coup, ça ne marchait pas lors de son absence !

Donc, vive l'eau oxygénée pour blanchir le linge... Il existe à présent des poudres compactes qui ont à peu près le même effet, sans nécessiter de prairies sous les fenêtres, mais c'est dommage... J'aimais bien les prés...


----------



## sygeneme

Je voulais juste rajouter que dans "ch'nord deul France" on utilise pluôt le verbe "*pendre*".

_"Bon, bin moi j'vais pendre le linge..."_

ou plus local encore :
_"Hé tisot ! T'as pindu ch'linche ?"_


----------



## On Retrouve a Paris

par curiocité, ça veut dire quoi - tisot. et linche = linge? pourquoi il y a 'ch' devant linche?


----------



## Calamitintin

C'est l'accent du nord de la France qui met des [ch] partout. Tisot doit vouloir dire "bonhomme" ou "mec" ou "toi" : hé, toi, t'as "pendu" le linge ?
Mais ne t'amuse pas à dire ca comme du bon francais, c'est un genre de dialecte qui a fait beaucoup rire récemment dans un film, mais qui perturberait un non-natif plus qu'autre chose !


----------



## sygeneme

C'est une écriture phonétique de la manière dont on parlait le français dans le nord de la France. On y parlait le Picard, puis ce Picard s'est francisé petit à petit, la prononciation et la lecture "à la picard" ont perduré jusqu'à une époque récente... Il en reste surtout un accent de moins en moins prononcé et quelques mots de vocabulaires. Cette façon de parlais est considéré comme amusante et est encore pratiquée dans cette optique...

"linche" = "linge", qui est aussi employé dans le sens de vêtements.
"tisot" = "toi"/"vous", littéralement "toi-autre", sur le même modèle que "vous-autre".
Il y a plein de règles de prononciation qui diffèrent, oi => i, ch => k, g,s => ch, b => p, d => t, le e est toujours mué sauf dans un mot-syllabe qui est alors lu à l'envers (le = eul, de = eud, je = euch), on agglomère le, la avec ce qui précède (de la = deul) et surtout on lit an, en, in et un de la même manière : un "hein" très appuyé.

Pour le ch, dans "ch'nord" ou dans "ch'linche", c'est une tournure grammatical Picarde qui remplace les "le", "la", etc., par des "ce", "cette" dans le cas ou l'on veux exprimer un attachement affectif ou matériel avec l'objet (edit : après réflexion cet usage est encore plus généralisé que çà!). Donc "le Nord", devient "ce Nord" (parce-qu'on l'aime bien^^), prononcé "eusse" et contracté en "ch".
On retrouve cette façon de faire en français quand on veux mettre de la distance avec l'objet : 
"J'en ai marre de cet objet/cette personne"


----------



## On Retrouve a Paris

Merci à vous deux pour les explications. C'est amusant et informatif à savoir tout ça.


----------

